# Passé composé / simple (español)



## lucienlechat

Bonjour, je sais que faire un stage se dit: Hacer practicas
Mais comment dit on: j'ai fait mon stage de 3mois au sein de l'entreprise....
Merci


----------



## lpfr

Bienvenu au forum.

He hecho mis prácticas de 3 meses en la sociedad...


----------



## GURB

Hola
Pardon Ipfr, mais comme l'action (le stage) a eu lieu dans une unité de temps* terminée* au moment où l'on parle, il convient d'employer le prétérit:* hice tres meses de prácticas...
*Je me contente de reprendre en français, la remarque 6.27 du *Manual de Español Urgente* de la Agencia EFE.
Bien à vous


----------



## poupounette

Buenos días,
Me parece más correcto "he estado tres meses como becaria/de prácticas en XXXXX, S.L.". Así, por ejemplo, yo diría "he estado 5 años en París, tuve una experiencia maravillosa".


----------



## lucienlechat

merci beaucoup


----------



## petitefrancaise

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis déjà venue sur ce site de nombreuses fois mais n'ai jamais eu besoin de poser de question, tant il est complet. 
Néanmoins, cette fois ci, je dois compléter un texte en choisissant entre le passé simple et le passé composé mais je ne parviens pas à comprendre la différence d'utilisation en Espagnol entre ces deux temps. 
J'ai cru comprendre qu'il s'agissait d'une d'une question de date connue ou non, mais je n'en suis pas certaine.

Par exemple:
   *En los últimos años, varias empresas de turismo virtual (desaparecer)
  *En 2005, el número de internautas espanoles (crecer) mucho
  *Las compras on line (volverse) muy seguras por lo que muchos internautas ya (hacer) una compra on line
*Hace dos años, la facturación del turismo virtual (hacerse con) el 5% del negocio de las agencias tradicionales

Je ne vois pas du tout la différence, pouvez vous m'aider, merci d'avance
petitefrançaise


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour et bienvenue parmi nous 

Pas facile de répondre à ta question en deux secondes, mais comme je suis intrépide... 

Bon disons qu'en espagnol, en gros, ça marche comme ça: le passé composé n'a pas coupé le fil avec ton présent.

ce matin, ce n'est qu'une partie d'aujourd'hui (qui est ton présent. P.comp).
cette semaine: elle dure encore (c'est ton présent. P. comp)
cette année: elle n'est pas finie (c'est ton présent. P comp.)
---
hier: rien à voir avec ton présent (qui serait aujourd'hui. p.simple)
l'année dernière (ton présent est dans cette année, pas dans l'autre qui est finie et révolue. P simple).
---
Le 10 février 1930 (c'est clair, rien à voir avec ton présent: p. simple)
-Il y a 3 jours (fini, plus rien à voir avec aujourd'hui)

Et quelquefois c'est très subjectif, car c'est toi aussi qui peux rejeter de ton présent une action qui a eu lieu il y a très peu, mais pour toi, plus rien à voir avec maintenant. Tu coupes les ponts avec le passé, alors tu le situes dans le "il y a" qui n'est plus à toi.

Voilà comment je sens les choses, mais je ne suis pas sûre de t'avoir expliqué ça bien, et moins encore que ce soit bien académique.

Passons la parole aux autres...

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Paquita

Gévy said:


> Et quelquefois c'est très subjectif, car c'est toi aussi qui peux rejeter de ton présent une action qui a eu lieu il y a très peu, mais pour toi, plus rien à voir avec maintenant. Tu coupes les ponts avec le passé, alors tu le situes dans le "il y a" qui n'est plus à toi.


 
Je trouve l'explication de Gévy parfaite...

À l'appui de la citation ci-dessus, l'expression "ya se acabó" que tu utiliseras à la fin d'un travail ardu, d'une épreuve... Ouf c'est fini ! Fini depuis deux secondes, mais déjà envoyé dans l'oubli du passé. Tu ne veux plus en entendre parler !

Dans certaines phrases, tu pourras justement jouer sur l'emploi passé composé, passé simple pour privilégier l'aspect inachevé ou au contraire achevé de ce que tu exprimes. Je veux dire que grammaticalement il y aura deux solutions ; mais tu choisiras entre elles en fonction de ton intention de souligner l'un ou l'autre aspect.

C'est le cas de "ce matin" : fait-il partie de ton présent d'aujourd'hui ? ou considères-tu qu'il est du passé par rapport à ton présent qui est l'après-midi ?


----------



## alumnafrancesa

Bonjour,

Je suis loin d'être une référence en grammaire, je pose moi-même beaucoup de questions; mais je te dirai que Gévy t'a parfaitement expliqué l'usage du passé composé espagnol, je te dis ça car j'ai moi-même posé la question (autre que sur le forum) et on m'a dit à peu près la même chose.
Si les faits (passés et terminés) sont perçus éloignés du présent ou du point de vue du narrateur, l'espagnol préfère le passé simple (ceci concerne l'écrit).

Voilà ma maigre contribution, en espérant que cela te sera utile.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour



alumnafrancesa said:


> (ceci concerne l'écrit).


Non, cela concerne aussi l'oral.
Petite anecdote personnelle:
- J'étais dans un magasin et le client avant moi a fini de payer et il est sorti. Il avait à peine passé la porte quand on s'est rendu compte qu'il avait oublié son paquet. La vendeuse s'exclama:
- ¡Marchó!
alors qu'il était encore à portée de voix et qu'elle aurait bien pu lancer un:
- ¡Señor!
Pour elle l'incident ne la concernait pas du tout, il faisait partie du passé, elle n'avait aucune envie de revenir sur ce passé pourtant vieux de quelques secondes à peine.

Nous, étrangers nous devons à chaque moment nous demander quel est le temps adéquat mais cela est absolument naturel pour les Espagnols.
C'est l'usage qui permet d'y voir plus clair .

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## petitefrancaise

Merci à tous, la réponse ne pourrait être plus claire


----------



## Judith7

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis vraiment curieuse de savoir si dans mon contexte (et les autres aussi d'ailleurs) la différence entre le passé composé et le passé simple en espagnol. Comment peut-on en connaître la règle facilement. Merci pour tout.

_Par exemple_:

*Les impôts ont augmenté de vingt pour cent l'an dernier, mais cette année ils ont diminué de sept et demi pour cent.*

Los impuestos han aumentado (ou aumentaron) de un veinte por ciento el año pasado, pero este año han disminuido de un siete y medio por ciento.


----------



## Semipucelano

Aumentaron. Sin lugar a dudas.

·Le passé composé, en espagnol, est utilisé pour "l'accompli du présent", il faut donc que le contexte temporel puisse être ressenti comme "présent".

·Le "passé simple" est un _vrai_ temps du passé qui ne présente pas l'action comme étant finie dans le moment passé duquel on parle. 

Dans ton cas, l'année dernière est finie mais les impôts ont augmenté tout le long de l'année et pas a un moment ponctuel.

Espero haberte ayudado ^^


----------



## Chon76

Bonjour, 
Petite remarque à propos du passé simple/passé composé:
L'anecdote de Cintia&Martine ne se serait jamais passée au sud de l'Espagne, c'est plutôt un usage du nord (Aturias, Galicia) où l'on n'utilise pas le passé composé, au moins pas comme dans le reste du pays.
L'explication de Gévy me semble parfaite.

Au revoir


----------



## Simplicitas

J'aimerais traduire cette phrase:

Nous avons rencontré un nouvel ami et il nous a invité chez lui pour prendre le repas en famille. On s'est bien amusé.

Merci à tous


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Nous avons rencontré un nouvel ami et il nous a invité chez lui pour prendre le repas en famille. On s'est bien amusé.

*Hemos encontrado* un nuevo amigo y nos *ha invitado* a su casa a comer en familia. *Nos hemos* divertido mucho.


Pretérito perfecto de indicativo.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenos días, bonjour,

Il faudrait savoir quand a eu lieu cette rencontre. Si vous racontez vos vancances de l'an dernier je pense que le passé simple est plus indiqué que le passé composé. Si ces actions viennent juste d'avoir lieu où que le locuteur la vive en pensées comme si elles sont encore présentes, le passé composé est parfaitement valide.

L'utilisation du passé composé en espagnol est très subjective et émotionnelle. Mais relativement peu employé en espagnol par rapport à son omniprésence e français.

Désolée, je crois que j'ai embrouillé les choses au lieu de vous aider.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Simplicitas

Merci toutes les informations sont bonnes à prendre!!!


----------



## Simplicitas

Pour répondre à la question de Cintia&Martine.
La rencontre a eu lieu il y a un mois environ et mon correspondant ne connaît pas l'ami en question. Je crois donc que vos explications m'éclairent et je vais choisir le passé simple.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Re...,

Je viens de trouver ceci das le SE, un résumé un peu plus complet que le mien:
http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=5219173&postcount=16

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Yuukan

passé composé es el pasado o es presente perfecto??


por ejemplo:

Je suis partie pour New York = yo fui a Nueva York o Yo he ido a Nueva York


gracias!!


----------



## Gévy

Hola Yuukan:

El passé composé sirve para ambos tiempos españoles. Según el contexto, sabrás tú cómo traducirlo.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Mendoza2000

Hola:

Estoy revisando las funciones del passé composé y me encuentro con una frase que no acabo de entender. ¿Podría alguien, por favor, traducir esta frase al español?:

"Quand on est seul, on a vite déjeuné"

Gracias.


----------



## Paquita

El que está solo no se pasa horas comiendo, la comida se hace de prisa, a veces sin sentarse a la mesa siquiera, con un bocadillo o un café con leche, y sin sobremesa, por supuesto.

Ahora el "passé composé" acentúa (para mí) la impresión de rapidez... La comida es tan rápida que ya se acabó....


----------



## Mendoza2000

Muchas gracias


----------



## sweet flower

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos​
Bonsoir,

J'aimerais avoir votre avis sur la traduction de quelques phrases que j'ai traduites.

Je suis née = Naci ( pour moi l'action est terminée donc le passé simple s'impose)

Quand le Japon a envahi la China, nous nous sommes enfuis = Cuando Japon invadio China, huimos (ici idem, cependant je ne suis pas sure de "huimos" pour "nous nous sommes enfuis")

L'un a été tué = Uno mato (ici ça me semble très bizarre avec du passé simple)

Je vous remercie d'avance


----------



## Gévy

Hola Sweet flower,

"Je suis née", tu trouveras la réponse dans le dico, c'est toujours indiqué.  Pardon, raté, sur le nôtre ça ne vient pas !!! *Mais ta réponse est correcte*. 

L'un a été tué: c'est une phrase passive, pas active.

Je pense que la lecture de tout ce qui précède te sera utile pour comprendre un peu comment ça marche ces histoires de temps. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Eleonore93

bonsoir, merci pour toutes vos explications, elles sont très complètes mais j'avoue que j'ai le même problème que la personne qui a demandé de l'aide: j'ai un peu de mal à faire la différence. Donc si j'ai bien compris avec vos explications : pour une phrase du type "Au cours du XVI ème siècle, les espagnols ont été nombreux à s'embarquer pour les indes occidentales" je mets du passé simple car le XVIème siècle c'est du passé, c'est loin mais par contre pour une phrase du type "je n'ai pas parlé un mot d'espagnol depuis deux ans, soyez indulgents" je met du passé composé car l'action se continue et est reliée au présent. Mais pour une phrase comme "je n'ai pas voulu qu'il m'achète cette voiture, elle était trop chère" je met quoi? car après tout l'action a beau être fini (il n'a pas voulu à un moment précis, on pense donc au passé simple) on peut aussi penser qu'il ne veut toujours pas et qu'il pense encore la même chose donc on pourrait mettre du passé composé ?


----------



## Eleonore93

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
ola quiero traducir "tu n'as pas beaucoup dormi, mais tu dois te lever tôt pour aller à l'école" pero no sé cual tiempo tengo que escoger, tengo que decir " no durmiste mucho , pero tienes que levantarte temprano para ir a la escuela"o "no has dormido mucho " o otro . Leí numerosas informaciones sobre los tiempos y numerosos hilos pero para esa frase no sé lo que tengo que escoger.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

La deuxième partie de ta phrase est au présent. Le passé composé s'impose puisque "tu n'as pas dormi" se réfère donc à cette nuit.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## starryfish

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*

​Bonjour

Je souhaite dire en espagnol "Nous avons vu que..." mais je ne sais pas lequel est mieux d'employer entre vimos et hemos visto ? 

Merci


----------



## galizano

Bonjour 

Un petit cours qui va te permettre d'y voir plus clair en fonction de ce que tu veux exprimer : http://www.espagnolfacile.com/exercices/exercice-espagnol-2/exercice-espagnol-26751.php


----------

